# can anybody "lend" me a PC?!



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I was wondering if anybody could lend me a PC for a day to try it out much appreciated if I could get one before I buy one I just need to have a go and convince myself its worth it!

Thanks
Ronnie


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

No worries you can borrow mine if you wanna 

Im not at home this week but should be back home this saturday so I can drop it around to you.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

That would be great. Thanks Clarke


----------



## CBR600rr (Apr 15, 2007)

Clarke your mad,,, he only wants it to polish up his pipe!! or is it your back axle ronnie :lol: 

Sorry Ronnie only a wee joke m8


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

Pads will be coming back with bits of rust on them. lol. I hear hes startin on the underside next.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

The Focus is now a shell on a spit the underside has been Lead filled smooth and 2 packed underneath in Machine silver the axles shocks and all suspension components are now power coated and the std exhaust has been chromed to a mirror finish along with the calipers and most of the engine bay.... Do u think I have gone too far.?! I just need it to take a few marks out of the petrol tank and then give the lawn mower a going over to get rid of those pesky grass stains....:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :buffer:

I'm only jokin by the way!!!


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

No your not ronnie!
thats all ur plan for next week!!


----------



## CBR600rr (Apr 15, 2007)

Ronnie is it true all the wee boy racers are not buying any more big bore pipes, instead someone down your way is buffing up the oem pipe for a £5 a go ?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

£5 is that all Jeepers I must put my prices up!!!! Its not big but its a damn good worker!!!!


----------

